# I want a mouse!



## wildbettalover (Oct 15, 2012)

I want a mouse so badly. I want a satin most and that's most likely what I'll get. I get two females and put them in a ten g tank. I need some info on how to take care of them. I don't want to breed them or anything I just want to have a pet.:-D. I use to have a rabbit coco puff but we gave him to our cousins. I've seen pics of satins and I think I want a short haired satin. If anyone has any tips for me it would be much appreciated. 

Thank you 
Wildbettalover


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Mice make lovely pets but if you are planning on keeping them in a fish tank you would need to make sure the lid is well ventilated and even then you would need to make sure they don't get too hot in summer.

Mice are a reasonably cheap pet to keep but the females can be prone to tumors and may need veterinary care later on in life. The females can live happily in pairs or groups but only a single male may be kept because two males will generally fight to the death. 

Apart from keeping their enclosure clean, providing them with hiding places/houses and food and water they are pretty low maintenance and a lot of fun and very sweet. If you have any specific questions don't hesitate to ask. I am a mouse lover and had 13 plus a rat not so long ago and I know there are a lot of rodent lovers on here which I am sure would only to to happy to offer advice


----------



## wildbettalover (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks veggiegirl

I think I might use a mesh top on my tank. Thanks for the advice it will be used with my mice and will make decorations and stuff to keep my mice happy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

What glue should you use to make decor? Sorry I want a mouse too


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never had mice but I've had 5 rats in the past. 2 died from tumors and the other 3 from respiratory disease. Unless you want to spend hundreds of dollars on vet bills within the next 2 years or watch an animal slowly suffer and die, I'd get your rodents from a responsible breeder. All 5 of my pet store rodents suffered in the end, and unfortunately the money hungry veterinarian just wanted that, money. He did nothing for my pets to make them feel more comfortable.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

crafters glue works for making mouse decorations.

There is a wonderful forum I use to be a member on called Fun Mouse Forum run by a wonderful breeder. You can learn everything about mice and even locate local breeders who may be on the site ear you and ask about their litters. xD I wish I had my breeders already because I want to breed blue and chocolate satin mice. They are very beautiful. Still need to save to import my bucks from France though.


----------



## wildbettalover (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys it's very appreaciated


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow lady Boctorian mice from France!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Victorian sorry lol


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh Satin mice are my absolute favourite they are sooooooooooooooo beautiful!!! I wanted them for years but no one sold satins in my area not even the pet shop who had a large range of fancy mice. So are all mice prone to tumors or just poorly bred pet shop mice because my fancy mice came from pet shops and I lost a few to tumors. It is so devastating


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I want a satin really bad!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

When I first saw this thread I thought it said "I want a mousse"


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I want 3 female mice so bad.


----------



## wildbettalover (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah satin mice are cute I want two females very badly. I most likely will get a long haired and a short haired.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I want a mousse and a mouse. 

An alternative to a breeder is to adopt from a shelter. Our local RSPCA always seems to have mice. So far, my adopted rats (4 of 6, the other two came from a breeder) have not been any less healthy than my breeder rats, and there's the added advantage of knowing that you've made a difference to an animal that didn't really have a future. 

After my current beautiful ratties pass on, I would love to have a mouse (I can't get more rats because I'm going on a world trip at the end of 2014), but I'm not allowed.


----------

